# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Daut Demaku

## Bl-Erta

*Jeta :*

Daut Demaku lindi më 13 tetor të vitit 1944 në Abri të Epërme (Drenicë), është shkrimtar Shqiptar Dhe Ligjerues i lëndës "Arti i Mendimit Pozitiv". U shkollua në vendlindje dhe në Prishtinë. Kater vite ishte kryeredaktor i gazetës së studentëve të Kosovës "Bota e Re", kurse një mandat kryetar i Lidhjes së Studentëve të Kosovës.

Një kohë të gjatë ishte redaktor në Redaksinë e Revistave të Rilindjes, redaktor i Kooperativës botuese të Librit Bujqësor në Prishtinë dhe së fundi edhe drejtor i Shtëpisë Botuese Rilindja.

I perkthyer në maqedonisht , serbisht , norvegjisht dhe anglisht


*Krijimet :*

* Brigjet e Thata - 1967    * Plisat e Kuq - 1969    * Plisat e Kuq (ribotim ne Tirane) - 1971    * Kapituj jete - 1977    * Shi e Puhi - 1979    * Buka - 1981    * Bletaja - 1976    * Në mjaltishtë - 1978    * Mote të thata - 1983    * Trëndafila pa gjëmba - 1986    * Guralec në këpucë -1989    * Tregime Shqiptare -1996    * Mendimi dhe Suksesi - 1997    * Magjia e Urtisë - 2000    * Shenjat para kthesave - 2002    * Thuaji jetes miremengjes - 2003    * Rina Dhe Gjyshi - 2004    * Aforizma - 2005    * Tregime Shqiptare dhe Mendimi Pozitiv

*RadioDramat:*

* Trenat e mesnatës - 1972    * Selgjishtja është dëshmitare - 1978    * Ndryshoe vehten o njeri - 2004

*Komedit e luajtura ne teatër :*

* Servisi i shpirtit - 1997    * Ulerima - 2004


*Proze*

* Tregime te sotme shqiptare - 1968    * Toka e pergjakur - 1972    * Djepi i lashte - 1984



*
Mendime te zgjedhura pozitive nga Daut Demaku*


Merre këtë tufë mendimesh pozitive, por mos e mbaj vetëm për vete. Unë kam marrë diku dhe ti kam dhuruar Ty. Ti merre prej këtu dhe dhuroja dikujt tjetër. Sikur jeta që i jep jetës. Kjo është forca e njerëzimit. Mësimi është gëzim. 

Po të mësonim për çdo ditë nga një mendim të mirë, në fund të vitit për 365 mësime do të ishim më të pasur. Dashuria dhe dituria kur të ndahen me të tjerët-shumëzohen. Mos e ndal vetëm për vete diturinë, se askush nuk mund të jetojë vetëm në këtë botë.

Në brezin e pastër të potencialit të gjithë jemi një dhe vlera e individit matet me fuqinë e tij për dhënie e marrje. Dhënia e marrja mund të jenë edhe të natyrës materiale, por dhënia e marrja e natyrës shpirtërore - dashuri dhe dituri - është mënyra më e mirë e jetësimit të forcës së njerëzimit.-Autori:-D. Demaku

Një buqetë me aforizma nga miku ynë, veprimtari Daut Demaku

Mendimi pozitiv është çelës, që i hap të gjitha dyert e thesarit të jetës. Mendimi, thonë të urtit, është vetëm një vetëtimë, por ajo vetëtimë është gjithëçka 

Mendimet janë fuqi që e vënë në lëvizje edhe qiellin, edhe tokën. Në qoftë se vetëdijësohemi për fuqinë e menimeve, nuk do të kemi nevojë të akuzojmë askend për dështimet tona.

Eshtë i njohur mendimi krijues: -Të krijosh do të thotë të jetosh edhe shumë kohë përtej vdekjes. Në qoftë se, vërtetë, vetëdijësohemi për fuqinë e mendimeve tona, do të kemi vetëm një nevojë: të dashurit tanë ti ftojmë në kremtet e gëzimeve.

Nënvizoje me vijë të trashë: -Asnjëherë mos i beso asnjë mendimi që lind në kokën tënde, nëqoftë se ai mendim nuk të sjell gëzim në zemër.

----------


## Bl-Erta

Mësuesi tha: Jam betuar se do ta dëgjoj vetëm njeriun, që fjalën e përdor për të thënë një MENDIM dhe mendimin e përdor për të thënë TE VERTETEN. Për mendimin pozitiv duhet të jesh vetëm NJERI.

Mendimet rrinë tek secili njeri, si ajka në çdo pikë të qumshtit. 

Mendimi i mirë është herë-herë sikur brumi: duhet ngjeshur mirë e mirë, që të shndërrohet në mendim jetëgjatë.

Mendimet shpesh janë sikur era: -shuajnë zjarrin e vogël, por nderzin edhe më shumë zjarrin e madh.

Mendimet e këndshme sjellin kthesa.

Mendimet e fuqishme, permes njeriut sundojnë botën. 

Nuk ka asgjë në botë që të çarmatos më shumë e më fortë sesa mendimi që përmban mirësi.

Mendimi pozitiv është mbret i gjithë botës, kurse mendimi negativ është mbret vetëm i budallenjve.

Mendimet janë si diamanti, aq sa është zor të gjenden, aq është zor të përpunohen.

Të gjitha qeveritë në botë mbledhin tatime e bëjnë investime, por, asnjë qeveri në botë nuk mund të mbjellë gëzime në zemrat e njerëzve si mendimi pozitiv.

Thuhet: Njerëzit vdesin, përmendoret rrënohen, vetëm mendimet që ndërtojnë jetën e brezave, jetojnë deri në amshim.

Plaku tha: Mendja e fuqishme që ndjek qëllimet praktike është mendja më e mirë në botë.

Përvoja tha: Kur të arrish në majë të bjeshkës, do të shohësh dhe do të bindesh se nuk paska qenë maja aq e lartë.
Andaj, kur pi ujë, mendo për burimin. Mos kini kurrë qëllim për të qenë dikushi, nëqoftë se nuk jeni më parë NJERI.

----------


## Bl-Erta

Me lehtësi mund të arrien sukseset në jashtësi;lehtë dhe me para bëhesh Prof. Mr. Dr. Akademik, gjeneral apo boss i pasur, por vështirë, njëmend shumë vështirë, është të arrihet grada më e lartë në jetë - NJERiiii....

Mendimi pozitiv është sikur dielli; gjithë natyrës i jep dritë e jetë dhe nuk krijon zhurmë; asgjë nuk rëndon, asgjë nuk lëndon dhe, asgjë nuk rrënon.Dielli depërton edhe nëpër ujë e nëpër xham; as nuk stërpik, as nuk thyen gjë dhe, prapë jep dritë e ngrohtësi.

Burimi i begatisë hyjnore,që nuk shteron kurrë,gjëndet në shtratin e mendimit pozitiv. Mendimi pozitiv është begati e pafund; mund të marrin të gjithë sa të duan dhe, prapë, kurrë fundi s’i shihet 
...dhe, kjo dhënie e marrje përsëritet çdo ditë, prej fillimit të botës e deri në amshim. Mendimi pozitiv është si fara; në një farë gjëndet një mal i tërë me lisa. Mendimi pozitiv depërton nëpër tërë qenien e njeriut, sjell dritë, ngrohtësi, energji dhe kurrë nuk thyen as nuk lëndon asgjë. Ashtu si bleta që prodhon mjaltë çdo vit, ashtu si pjergulla që jep rrush çdo vit, dhe njeriu duhet të përsërisë vazhdimisht bamirësitë e tij.-VAZHDON !

Zgjodhi për botim: Ibrahim, alias Imi Egriu

----------


## projekti21_dk

03. "Sekreti i lumturisë" - Daut Demaku

----------


## Çaushi

_DAUT DEMAKU
_
*
Beteja më e rëndë që do ta luftosh është beteja për të qenë vetja jote. Njeriu që nuk rrezikon asgjë, nuk arrinë asgjë. Ai/ajo mund ti shmanget vuajtjes por thjeshtë ai/ajo nuk do të mësojë kurrë, nuk do ndjej, nuk do të ndryshojë, nuk do të rritet, nuk do të dashuroj, nuk do të jetoj. Ai/ajo e imiton lirinë. Sepse vetëm njeriu që rrezikon është I lirë. Nuk mjafton të jetosh. Duhet të jetosh për diçka.*

.........

----------


## Çaushi

*Vdekja na mëson  nëse dijmë ta dëgjojmë  se koha është TANI. Është koha që ta marrim në telefon njeriun e zemrës. Vdekja na e mëson lumturinë e momentit. Na mëson se përgjithmonë nuk ekziston. Na mëson se asgjë nuk është e përhershme. Na mëson të heqim dorë nga pritja. Vdekja të thot JETO TANI. Dhurata e Zotit për ty është JETA, dhurata jote për Zotin është se TI e JETON atë.*


..........

----------


## Dar_di

E vogël është zemra. Profesorët e anatomisë thonë: afërsisht treqind gramë peshon zemra e njeriut. E vogël është zemra. Nuk ka vend në zemër edhe për dashuri, edhe për urrejtje. Mund të hyjë në zemër dashuria e gjithë botës. Ose: urrejtja e gjithë botës. Por, te dyja nuk kanë vend në të njëjtën zemër! E vogël është zemra. Dashuria e urrejtja nuk bashkejetojne! Njera-tjetres i thone: dil jashte... - DAUT DEMAKU -

----------


## Çaushi

*A keni menduar se sa herë në ditë e përdorni fjalën problem apo pengesë? Besoj që as nuk keni menduar ndonjëherë objektivisht se çfarë janë pengesat? Pengesat janë ato gjërat e frikshme që ne I shohim KUR I HEQIM SYTË NGA QËLLIMI. Pengesat nuk mund të ju ndalin. As problemet nuk mund të ju ndalin. E madje as njerëzit e tjerë nuk mund të ju ndalin. VETËM JU MUND TA NDALNI VETEN TUAJ. MOS I HIQ SYTË NGA QËLLIMI.*


.........

----------


## Çaushi

“Zemërimi është mekanizëm mbrojtës. Mbrohemi për shkak se jemi të frikësuar”, L. Hej.

*Daut Demaku*

Vrasësi më tinzak, më i rrezikshëm dhe më i padukshëm, është zemërimi. Kjo energji e natyrshme në qenien tonë, për ilustrim që të qartësohet më mirë, mund të krahasohet me rrymën elektrike. Të gjithë e dimë se rryma elektrike është e domsodoshme, madje në botën moderne gati se pa rrymë nuk mund të ketë as jetë. Rryma, është e ditur, përdoret për gjithçka: për dritë, transport, ngrohje-ftohje, telekomunikim, për të gjitha aparatet, për të gjitha makinat prodhuese, për të gjithë kompjuterët e robotët... thjesht si të thuash për gjithçka. Por, në qoftë se ndaj kësaj mrekullie të quajtur rrymë e bëjmë VETËM një gabim: prekim telat e xhveshur të rrymës, ajo të bën shkrum e hi brenda një çasti.

E njëjta gjë ndodhë edhe me zemërimin. Në qoftë se do të dimë ta përdorim këtë energji të natyrshme, valët e zemërimit do të kalojnë nëpër ne pa asnjë shënjë e asnjë pasojë. Por, në qoftë se nuk e njohim këtë energji, sidomos në qoftë se nuk i njohim pasojat e saj, atëherë rrënimet shkatërrimtare që mund t’i krijojë zemërimi, për një periudhë bukur të gjatë kohore, nuk do të mund të riparohen.

Do t’iu referohem autorëve të literaturës inspirative që qartësojnë dy momente shumë të rëndësishme për jetën. E para: ç’është zemërimi dhe si duhet të lirohemi prej tij. E dyta: qysh mund të ndërrohet kahja e mendimeve që të jemi vërtet të qetë dhe të lumtur?
*
SI TË SILLEMI NDAJ ZEMËRIMIT?*

Zemërimi – thotë literatura – është proces normal dhe i natyrshëm. Më së shpeshti zemërohemi për shkak të gjërave të NJËJTA.Kur jemi të zemëruem, ndjejmë se nuk kemi të drejtë ta shprehim zemërimin tonë dhe, prandaj,, e PËRMBAJMË. Ky zemërim i përmbajtur rëndom grumbullohet në pjesë të caktuara të trupit dhe manifestohet si SËMUNDJE. Zemërimi me vite grumbullohet në të njëjtin vend. Për këtë arsye, me qëllim të shërimit, është e domodoshme t’i SHPREHIM ndjenjat tona. Në qoftë se nuk mund t’ia thoni drejt në sy personit që iu ka zemëruar, ndaluni para pasqyrës dhe filloni t’ia thoni sikur pasqyra të ishte personi që iu ka zemëruar. I thoni: jam (i,e) hidhëruar në ty”. “Më ke lënduar” e të tjera të kësaj natyre dhe vazhdoni kështu derisa të liroheni plotësisht nga zemërimi. Pastaj merrni frymë thellë, shikojeni veten në pasqyrë dhe pyetne veten: “Çka ishte ajo që shkaktoi zemërimin e këtillë në mua?” Sikur të arrinim ta ndryshonim sistemin tonë të BINDJEVE, i cili e ka shkaktuar këtë sjellje, atëherë ne kurrë nuk do të kishim nevojë të zemërohemi.

*NDËRRONI KAHJEN E MENDIMEVE*


Mund të humbim kohë duke u marrë me gabimet tona,duke menduar për pavlefshmërinë tonë, ose të mendojmë për ngjarje të gëzuara. Mendimet e hareshme dhe të gëzuara dhe dashuria ndaj vetes – janë rruga më e shkurtë për krijimin e jetës së lumtur. Prandaj thuani kështu: “Në pafundësinë e jetës në të cilën gjendem çdo gjë është ë tërë, e plotë dhe e përkryer. Gëzohem që e di se jam NJË me fuqinë që na ka krijuar. Ajo fuqi i do të gjithë që i ka krijuar, prandaj më do dhe mua. Unë jam fëmijë i dashur i universit dhe më është dhënë çdo gjë. Ne jemi forma më e lartë e jetës në këtë planet dhe jemi të paisur me të gjitha që na duhen. Mendjet tona janë në lidhje të përhershme me mendjen e pakufishme, kemi mençurinë dhe dijen e tërësishme. Me BESIM krijojë për vete vetëm atë që është për të mirën dhe harenë time dhe atë që është e përkryer për rritën shpirtërore dhe për evolucionin tim. E dua këtë që jam. Më gëzon hapësira e pakufishme dhe e di që para meje shtrihen hapësira dhe mundësi të pakufishme në të gjitha pikëpamjet. E di që në çdo moment mund ta formësoj dhe riformësoj personalitetin tim, madje edhe trupin tim që të mund t’i shpreh potencialet e mia. Plotësisht i besoj Fuqisë unike dhe e di që në botën time çdo gjë është ashtu siç duhet të jetë...”

Këto dy mundësi janë vetëm dy pikla uji në oqeanin e mundësive për ndryshimin dhe vetëdijësimin tonë. Por e vlejnë t’i përdorim dhe të analizojmë pastaj veten tonë: si po ndihemi?


.........

----------


## Çaushi

*E vërteta mbi magjinë e bardhë dhe magjinë e zezë*

Magjia e bardhë dhe magjia e zezë janë vetëm dy pole të energjisë. Të dyjat janë: ekzistojnë, por duhet ditur ti përdorim. Liria e njeriut është e madhe, prandaj NJOHJA ia mundëson njeriut të zgjedh polin pozitiv apo negative. Këtu është çelësi për hyrje në* LUMTURI* apo në* MJERIM*.

Qe qysh krijohen: me përsëritje, me përsëritje dhe vetëm me përsëritje. (Në këtë bazë është CD-ja jonë Dëshirat që krijon polin pozitiv ose magjinë e bardhë).

Sikur zgjimi prej gjumit me orën me zile: bie zilja e orës ose alarmit të telefonit në orën 7 të mëngjesit  ti zgjohesh. 21 ditë kur përsëritet kjo zile  nëpër trupin e njeriut krijohet shtrati rruga e ecjes së energjisë. Të 22-tën ditë, pa zile apo alarm, në orën 7 nis qarkullimi i lëngjeve nëpër trup dhe ti do të zgjohesh  patjetër, pa kurrfarë mjeti ndihmës.

Keni parasysh këtë fakt: çdo gjë lindë nëpër vijen shpirtërore: në shpirt lind idea, idea formësohet në mendim, mendimi shprehet me fjalë, fjala KRIJON energji që ndërton apo rrënon jetën e njeriut.

Përsëritja e fjalës krijon aq shumë energji që  me të vërtetë  e fuqizon jetën e njeriut deri në majat e suksesit e të lumturisë apo e rrënon deri në fundin e gërminës apo të mjerimit. (Këtu është PIKA qëndrore ku e thërras mendjen tuaj të ndriçohet!)

Sepse (po e përsëris): me përsëritje të fjalëve (ose mendimeve) pozitive (afirmimeve pozitive) krijohet energjia që ndërton jetën dhe tejkalon TË GJITHA pengesat.

Keni dëgjuar ndonjëherë për SHTRIGAT? Çka është shtriga? Asgjë. Një grua normale, që në moshë të thyer, e dëshpëruar, gjeloze ndaj jetës së shoqeve, e lodhur nga vuajtja, nis të mendojë keq për shkatërrimin e jetës së ndonjë shoqeje. Dhe, ajo grua, prodhon aq shumë mendime negative, aq shumë dërgon sugjestione të zeza sa  ia shkatërron jetën dikujt. Por e shkatërron edhe jetën e vet: mendimet e saj, mendimet apo fjalët negative, ia ndryshojnë metabolizmin e trupit të saj (secila fjalë krijon një emocion, secili emocion krijon një ndryshim metabolistik!) dhe, përditë ngapak, ajo grua shëmtohet: i deformohen mollëzat e faqeve, hunda, mjekëra  tërë fytyra dhe  kur është tepër negative  nuk mund të jetojë më mes njerëzve  sepse bëhet tepër e shëmtuardhe populli e quan: shtrigë. Sepse njëmend e meriton këtë epitet. (Populli nuk gabon kurrë, sepse mësimet i merr nga përvoja!)

E kundërta e SHTRIGËS, njerëzit e mirë, njerëzit shpirtbardhë, hajde tiu themi: të SHENJTË, përqëndrohen në polin pozitiv - në prodhimin e mendimeve dhe fjalëve pozitive, që krijojnë BUKURINË e qenies fizike, bukurinë e qenies shpirtërore, shijen e jetës, suksesin, shëndetin, fatlumërinë e tërësishme.

Kjo është liria e njeriut: zgjidh e merr! Do shmëti apo shenjtëri?

Për qartësim të plotë për* FUQINË E PËRSËRITJES* po e përmendi shembullin më të tmerrshëm të historisë së njerëzimit. Lufta e dytë botërore. 52 milionë viktima i ka shkaktuar *PËRSËRITJA E NJË GËNJESHTRE*. Vetë Hitleri ka thënë: kur kam thënë se gjermanët janë racë fisnike që duhet të komandojnë botën, e kam ditur se është gënjeshtër e pastër (të gjitha racat në start janë të barabarta!), por e kam ditur se kur ta përsëris unë 100 herë këtë gënjeshtër - unë do ti besojë gënjeshtrës sime, kur të përsëritet 1000 herë  do ti besojë gjeneralshtabi, kur ta merr Gebellsi e ta përsëritë me miliarda herë  nuk do të ketë gjerman të gjallë që nuk do ti besojë. Dhe, e dini të gjithë:
* KËSHTU NDODHI.* 
Nuk ka pasë ushtar gjerman që nuk ka shkuar drejt në vdekje  në bazë të cilit fakt: në bazë të një gënjeshtre të PËRSËRITUR. Dhe PËRSËRITJA e kësaj gënjeshtre shkaktoi Luftën e Dytë Botërore dhe shkaktoi 52 milionë viktima.

E keni të qartë tash çfarë fuqie tmerruese ( por edhe *MREKULLI* mahnitëse) krijon *PËRSËRITJA E FJALËS.*

Populli nuk është fajtor që bie viktimë e mashtrimeve të ndryshme, SEPSE POLET E ENERGJISË ekzistojnë, JANË. Fajtor jemi NE që nuk e ndihmojmë vetveten dhe popullin tonë - që ta ketë NJOHJEN.

Prandaj unë këmbgul dhe *JU FTOJ* të vini me mua. Dhe të jeni qindpërqind të sigurtë: askush nuk do të këtë ASNJË humbje  *TË GJITHË DO TË FITOJMË.*

P.S.
(Ju lus të gjithëve: shpërndajeni këtë shkrim, këto të dhëna, le ti dinë të gjithë, sepse vetëm kështu do të jemi *NJERËZ* të vërtetë!)

*Me shumë dashuri,
Daut Demaku* 


............

----------


## Çaushi

*
MENDIMI shprehet me FJALË, fjala krijon ENERGJI, energjia rrënon ose ndërton JETËN. Nënvetdija, mendja shërbëtore, mendja kujdestare, nuk mendon, nuk analizon, nuk tallet, ajo i zbaton urdhërat që i mer nga vetëdija. Si toka. Ia hedh farën e misrit tokës, nuk mund ta mashtrosh se i ke hedhur farë gruri, tallu sa të dua...sh, ajo misër ta bën. 
DËSHIRA QË THUHET ME FJALË, por me bindje e besim të plotë - PLOTËSOHET.*




...........

----------


## Çaushi

*Të gjitha dëshirat normale njerëzore mund të plotësohen.Në mendjen e njeriut, brenda nje dite, qarkullojnë 14.000 mendime e dëshira.Nëse dëshiron të të plotësohet një dëshirë, lirohu nga shumësia, qartësoje NJË dëshirë. Jeta pa dëshira është vetëm një mugëtirë.Dhe çdo dëshirë është e verbër, në qoftë se nuk ka dituri. Dhe çdo dituri është e kotë, nëse nuk ka punë.Dhe çdo punë është boshe, nëse nuk ka dashuri.


.......*

----------


## Çaushi

*
Zemra është si lule  nëse nuk është e hapur nuk mund ta shijosh aromën e sajë. Aroma e zemrës përbëhet nga vlerat e shpirtit tonë. Sot duket se nevojitet një kurajo e madhe që ta hapësh zemrën. Ky guxim vjen atëherë kur e kuptojmë se askush nuk mund të na lëndoj nëse NE NUK IA LEJOJMË. Lëndimet që të kanë bërë ta mbyl...lësh zemrën duhet tI falesh. Kur ta hapësh zemrën me besim të plotë, atëherë e ke filluar shërimin.


.......*

----------


## Arb

I ka hi mendja qe po din...

----------


## Çaushi

> I ka hi mendja qe po din...


Arsyeja qe ti e baltos temen eshte errsira jote psiqike brA!
Ndersa moderatoret flejne perpara errsires se till !

bra!
ik te temat ku je mesuar te fyesh dhe te fyejne atyre u takon ti , jo letersise dhe artit shqiptar, kalo atje!

----------


## Arb

> Arsyeja qe ti e baltos temen eshte errsira jote psiqike brA!
> Ndersa moderatoret flejne perpara errsires se till !
> 
> bra!
> ik te temat ku je mesuar te fyesh dhe te fyejne atyre u takon ti , jo letersise dhe artit shqiptar, kalo atje!


Dashe nje mendim rreth Dautit.

S'ka gje te keqe ketu.

Tema nuk eshte e hapur, qe secili te them, s'ka si me Dautin, Dauti eshte gjeni, Dauti i zoti etj...

----------


## ylli_pr

Daut Demaku eshte tash pa dyshim njeri me emere ne Kosove dhe me gjere.
Kontributi i tij eshte i shumeanshem. 
Por ndoshta mund ta veqoj ; mendimin pozitiv - qe e ve ne shenjester.
Respekt shume te madh per te...

----------


## Çaushi

........

*Më ka thanë
Një plak i thinjur.
Një plak
Mjekërrbardhë,
Mos u ngut shumë,
O djalë,
Se po dua ta them
Një fjalë:

Nëse ke humbur
Shëndetin
Dije
Shumëçka ke humbur
Dhimbjet
Ta bëjnë orën vrer
Shëndeti
Është me vlerë,

Nëse ke humbur
Pasurinë
Mos lejo
Ngushtimi të të pushtojë
Zanat e ka
Kjo kurvë  pasurie
Të vijë, të rrijë
E të shkojë.

Por nëse ke humbur
Guximin,
Ke humbur
Çdo gjë në këtë botë
Se trimëria është, o bir
Mjalta e jetës
Në gotë.

Prandaj aty
Ku të ka rënë koka
Aty trupin drejtoje
Ti bimë e fitimtarit
Kryet lart në qiell
E këmbët në tokë
Se vetëm kokëlartit,
Vetëm guximtarit
I ka hije
Jeta në këtë botë.
Edhe kur varfëria
Të copton,
Edhe kur sëmundja
Të sulmon
Edhe kur vetmia
Të robëron
Edhe kur dhimbja
Të shpon
Edhe kur mërzia
Të lëndon
Edhe kur bota
Të harron
Edhe kur dëshpërimi
Të rrëzon
Kokën lart,
Trupin drejtoje
E kokën lart çoje
Kokëlartin
Edhe toka e nderon
Se kokëlartin
Edhe Zoti e don.

Kokën lart
Në humbje
Kokën lart
Në fitim
Se të gjitha
Vijnë e shkojnë
Mbetet zemra
Që ka guxim.

Edhe njëqind herë
Nëse përtoke
Rrëzohesh
Kurrë e kurrë
Kurrë mos u dorëzo,
Gjej fuqi e nisu
Në beteja të reja
Dhe hidhu në sulm
E si lua e fito.

Dështimet janë
Ndalesa
Dështimet janë
Pushimore
Që si nëna fëmijën
Të marrin përdore
Dhe të çojnë
Prej humbjes
Drejt në fitore.

Prandaj Kokën lart, bir
Edhe kur bota
Ta bën me hile
Edhe kur të duken Engjuj
E të dalin gjarpërinjë me zile
Edhe kur të gjithë
Humbin mendjen
E ty të akuzojnë
Edhe kur të gjithë
Fryhen prej hajnie
E ty të injorojnë
Edhe kur prindi yt
Të hedhë përtoke
Si letër të vjetër
Edhe kur fëmija yt
Të thotë hupë
Unë dua dikend tjetër
Edhe kur miku
Të shikon dorën
Mos ke për të
Ndonjë dhuratë
E nuk të sheh në sy
E nuk të pyet
Çështë kjo lodhje,
Çështë kjo lëngatë?

Kokën lart, bir
Ti je shtizë flamuri  dije
Pasha emrin e Zotit
Kokëlartit edhe vdekja
I ka hije.


Ma dëgjo këtë fjalë
Ti vajzë e re,
Ti djalë i ri
Nëse mban këtë fjalë
Krejt bota është e jotja
Dhe ti do të jesh
NJERI.*


Ndonëse e kam postuar edhe më herët këtë poezi, mu duk e udhës që tjua rikujtoj  që ju ta ndani me miq e dashamirë për vitin 2010. Le të ju mbushë me energji pozitive dhe le të jetë kjo një rikujtim për vlerat e vërteta të jetës. Sukses e dashuri, DD


.................

----------


## Sovrani

Pllagiator me i madh i mundshem. Debill

----------


## Çaushi

*Beso se ke shëndet të mirë, beso se je i lirë, i pasur, i lumtur dhe besimi yt do të shndërrohet në farë që mbillet në nëndërdije.

Pse të dyshosh, kur moti është vërtetuar se: 
TË GJITHA ligjet e natyrës punojnë për të mirën e njeriut.
E do një dëshmi: 
Kur njeriu e thyen dorën, ligjet e natyrës bëjnë që të rriten qelizat e ashtit dhe dora të shërohet.

Njeriu me mendime negative gjithë ditën punon kundër vetvetes.


................*

----------

